# Japanese public school for expats



## sonalirv

Hello

My husband has been asked to move to Nagoya, Japan for 6 months for a temporary work assignment starting in September. We have a daughter and son aged 9 and 4 respectively and we are all moving together. His company has not agreed to reimburse any part of their educational expenses, which are extraordinarily high for the international school ($6K enrollment fee + $1600 monthly tuition for each child). This is beyond what we can afford so we have decided to put her in a public school. Even though she has been taking private Japanese lessons in the US for the last month (and will continue till September) realistically she would not be close to being completely fluent in Japanese before September. I am sure her Japanese will improve over time but she will need some help and guidance in the beginning. Is there any public school we can consider which has some experience in handling children with limited Japanese skills and has some English speaking staff? She will continue to learn Japanese after school and hopefully will be able to come up to speed soon. 

Learning a new language is an extremely important, life-long asset to have. But at the same time we want to make sure she has an enjoyable school experience and can make new friends. So she would need some nurturing earlier on. If there is any such school (s) that can provide some level of support then we can try and look for an apartment in that district.

I am not that concerned about the 4 year old since Japanese fluency is not as important for kids his age and he can even enroll in an English preschool if necessary which we found are not that expensive.


Any help would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks


----------

